# Backpack Sprayer Recomendations



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

Hello. I posted this question in my lawn journal yesterday, but figured I'd make a dedicated thread here for more visibility. What Backpack Sprayers do you recommend? Any that you would warn to stay away from? I'm in the market for a new one as my Chapin backpack manual pump sprayer is currently sitting in the trash can on the curb.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I have a Ryobi and I think it is great especially since I got it on clearance. Yard Mastery has one that looks promising but I don't own it. Flowzone seems to be a popular one.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

See below towards the middle of the thread and check out this Hart sprayer (ryobi)from walmart. If you can find one for $36 it's a steal. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=189&start=1220


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

As stated above, the Hart one cannot be beat for the price. I love my FlowZone as well if you want to spend more.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I like my stihl.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

I got the typhoon 2.5. No complaints and it sprays consistently every time


----------



## acmccart8 (Jun 30, 2020)

BurtMacklinFBI said:


> I got the typhoon 2.5. No complaints and it sprays consistently every time


Same, I just got the typhoon 2.5. It's a beast. Definitely professional level equipment so if you are willing to spend the money, it will out preform most other backpack sprayers as far as consistency and from what I have heard/read, longevity as well.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

BurtMacklinFBI said:


> I got the typhoon 2.5. No complaints and it sprays consistently every time


Is there any way to figure out the psi ratings for each setting? It would be nice to know what they were but the manual doesn't state anywhere so instead I have to measure everything out manually with each tip.


----------



## Kiza (Oct 30, 2019)

I would recommend either the My4Sons or Flowzone Typhoon 2.5. The My4Sons is customizable, feature-rich, and their support is legendary, but it's a bit un-polished. FZ has all the features and is more polished, but it's generally more expensive and support is lacking. I honestly like the My4Sons better. It's more comfortable, the units are displayed super clear on the side, the pump is solid, etc. I once broke something on that sprayer and texted the company. I got a quick response on a temporary fix and they shipped the replacement part that day for free.

Sprayers I do not recommend are SprayerPlus 105ex and Chapin. SP is just horrible, so many issues. Chapin has QA issues.


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

Add another vote for the Typhoon 2.5. Absolutely love mine. Great unit.


----------



## Madao (Sep 23, 2021)

I had the Ryobi, but it struggled to put down the last half gallon. Also with a red Teejet nozzle it wasn't holding 40psi well enough.

So I replaced it with a SprayMate Tornado and enjoy it much more.

I have used the DFW wand with both.


----------



## woodmotorsports (Oct 11, 2021)

Just went from a pump backpack to the Flowzone Typhoon 2.5. Figured if I was going to upgrade I might as well go all the way. As a warning, the tips it ships with are about useless for lawn use. However, if you get it from GCI he includes the adapter needed to use teejet tips and actually includes a couple different types of tips. Considering his prices are the same as most everywhere but comes with the adapter, and the fact I've learned quite a bit watching his videos I figure it's a no brainer to order from him.

Edit to add: the Typhoon has enough power on high to use with bleach to soft wash my siding. Honestly this thing has a lot of power and for lawn use I can't imagine ever going above setting 2 for applications.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Not sure if I would use bleach with your typhoon if the seals aren't the right type (viton) to withstand harsher chemicals.


----------



## woodmotorsports (Oct 11, 2021)

Bombers said:


> Not sure if I would use bleach with your typhoon if the seals aren't the right type (viton) to withstand harsher chemicals.


I think I'm safe. Got the idea off flowzone website: https://www.fzspray.com/post/ken-miller-preps-painting-jobs-with-flowzone-storm


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

killacam said:


> BurtMacklinFBI said:
> 
> 
> > I got the typhoon 2.5. No complaints and it sprays consistently every time
> ...


I looked online and thru the manual and I didn't find that info either. I measured manually with the few different style tips that I need and just wrote it down for future reference.


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the reply. To be honest, I was leaning towards Flowzone, I just couldn't decide between the Cyclone 2.5 ore the Typhoon 2.5. I'm not sure if i'll ever need the full PSI capabilities of the Typhoon, but on the other hand, it's better to have it and not use it, than not have it and need it someday, right? Anyone have the Cyclone? Thoughts?


----------



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

I have the cyclone 2.5. It is a very good sprayer. I use it for all my lawn apps (fertilizer, weed killer, and soil amendment). I have never felt like I needed more psi with it. I don't even go higher than setting 3.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

I've only seen one mention of Sprayers Plus in here. It's not a backpack, but I picked up a YT25E 2 gallon last year and it's been a great unit. I've not taken great care of it at times and still chugs along with no problems. Perhaps the backpack is of the same quality.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

wizardstephen said:


> Thanks everyone for the reply. To be honest, I was leaning towards Flowzone, I just couldn't decide between the Cyclone 2.5 ore the Typhoon 2.5. I'm not sure if i'll ever need the full PSI capabilities of the Typhoon, but on the other hand, it's better to have it and not use it, than not have it and need it someday, right? Anyone have the Cyclone? Thoughts?


I loaded mine with siding cleaner for my end of season house wash and was able to reach way up to the peak. Probably 30 feet or more. Better to have and not need haha.


----------



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

Petra 4000hd is my choice. Along with great customer service( they replaced the whole unit for an unknown problem no questions asked. Outside warranty date) it seems like the charge lasts forever and it's a very simple sprayer.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm using the updated birchmeier, cordless. You don't hear much about them, but it has excellent build quality


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

killacam said:


> BurtMacklinFBI said:
> 
> 
> > I got the typhoon 2.5. No complaints and it sprays consistently every time
> ...


Stick an inline pressure gauge on the handle, like some people did in the DFW sprayer wand thread.


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

woodmotorsports said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if I would use bleach with your typhoon if the seals aren't the right type (viton) to withstand harsher chemicals.
> ...


Looking at the Typhoon on their site
https://shop.fzspray.com/collections/sprayers/products/typhoon-2-5
then click on Downloads and then Technical Data Sheet, it lists - Seal Type Viton


----------



## acmccart8 (Jun 30, 2020)

wizardstephen said:


> Thanks everyone for the reply. To be honest, I was leaning towards Flowzone, I just couldn't decide between the Cyclone 2.5 ore the Typhoon 2.5. I'm not sure if i'll ever need the full PSI capabilities of the Typhoon, but on the other hand, it's better to have it and not use it, than not have it and need it someday, right? Anyone have the Cyclone? Thoughts?


Went through the same thoughts when I was buying my typhoon. Watched a handful of videos online and I 100% realized that unless I am planning on trying to reach up really high (which I don't need to), then the cyclone was plenty. Then went on GCI's website to purchase (highly recommend by the way, the quick connect tip he provided is perfect, so much so that I just bought a second) and somehow ended up with the typhoon since the price wasn't much more expensive. So it comes down to if you ever think you will need to use really high PSI (which lawn applications almost never need) and if the extra money is worth the "have and not need vs need and not have". But this is a perfect example of do as I say, not as I do. :lol:


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I bought the Cyclone 2.5 when it was released. I was thinking similarly to you with regard to the Typhoon. I knew I'd never use the extra psi, so I saved about $90 (as they were priced when I purchased) and went with the Cyclone.

No regrets. Love it. Built well.


----------



## wizardstephen (Sep 21, 2018)

I ended up going with the Cyclone 2.5. Thanks all for the feedback!


----------



## zeroibis (Sep 28, 2020)

I went with the Spraymate. It is the rebranded flowzone from the same company. Those use the dual switch 45-60 PSI and work with teejet out of the box. If you do not need more than 60psi you can save a lot of money going this route.


----------



## violar (Nov 8, 2021)

I second the recommendation on FloZone. I bought a Tornado and it has been flawless especially when used with Teejet tips to get a very controlled flow rate. The battery units, especially the FloZone (I tested output), are consistent which really helps with herbicide applications. In late 2020, FloZone changing branding of their consumer line (Tornado) to SprayMate . It is less expensive for the exact same unit but with upgraded straps and wand holder so now it is even a better deal.


----------



## SuperD4K (Sep 11, 2020)

I've been using a Jacto PJB-16 battery sprayer with the DFW wand for about a year and it has been working well so far.


----------

